# Krasnodar Tumblers



## ddun70 (May 23, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with these birds? I saw a pair a few days ago-specifically a red saddle Krasnodar and they are beautiful pigeons. They are of Russian origin.


----------



## Alex1988 (May 19, 2013)

I do have some they are good birds they just like turkish tumbler just the diffent these fly for couple ours n they fly hight ... Nice breed I like them


----------



## ddun70 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for info! Any pictures of yours would be great. Welcome to pigeon talk.


----------



## Alex1988 (May 19, 2013)

*Krasnodar tumblers*

These are some of my Krasnodar tumblers


----------



## ddun70 (May 23, 2012)

Wow those are beautiful. The ones I may be getting are reddish brown saddled and white


----------



## Alex1988 (May 19, 2013)

*Pigeons*

This is my number give me a call 814 3843374 ... I can help u out tu get some good ones...


----------



## ddun70 (May 23, 2012)

thanks much--I may be calling you in near future. I met a guy here in AZ who has some really good quality red saddle krosnodar's--look like yours with the dark reddish wings and such. I am excited to get a pair from him and also some damascenes which are really nice too.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

hey alex iraqi tumblers fly few hrs too man now im intrested in your tumblers whats the price or a pair of yours id like 2 one crested pair and one non crested


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I once had a pair just like these whites. The male had a crest and one or two red spots on the back. They were strays so I thought they were Armenian or Turkish tumblers. They liked to fly at night. I think now, maybe they were Krasnodar tumblers because they flew high but not invisible. thanks for the Pics Alex.


----------



## Alex1988 (May 19, 2013)

*Krasnodar tumblers*

No problem guys I just wanted to share some info whit u


----------



## adammo (Sep 24, 2013)

hey there
anyone knows of other russian breed PERMSKIYE?


----------



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)

Guys just FYI. All of the Turkish breeds are real Turkish. There are no breed that is originated from outside. Especially Russia.

There is only one breed which we call "Miski". This breed came from Syria but they are too few in Turkey and too few people currently own them. It's a non takla by the way.

@Alex
Very nice birds.


----------



## ddun70 (May 23, 2012)

Do you have any young birds of these white krasnodars? How much? I am new just starting out! Thanks


----------



## Steve (Nov 2, 2013)

The one I know of being imported had colored belly and low frontal. They were red with white head neck, wings white with some colored feathers, and white tail. At hatch they were suppose to be almost solid red, then molt in the predominately white areas. They have a pearl eye. For show they pluck the colored feathers out of the wing to give a clean unmottled show type. I suspect they are recessive reds and a specific type of grizzle factor that can eventually produce solid whites with a pearl eye. According to the report I have of some of the imports I think the juvenile plumage hints that they may be also ash red and recessive red with a grizzle factor in them. I cannot tell from the pictures if these have a dark eye or a pearl eye. I am thinking of trying some high flyers. Not sure if my neck will enjoy watching them, guess its best to get a lounge out to watch the flying.


----------



## Alex1988 (May 19, 2013)

*Hi*

I know what u talking about but I do not have those red whit white neck but if u know who has them plz give me a call I would like to get some of those to 814-384-3373 thanks


----------



## Steve (Nov 2, 2013)

*krasnodar*

Alex, Yes I do know who imported those other color type. I can call you, no problem. I was wondering if yours came down from his imports. I have been doing some research on genetic type color eye self white birds. Cumlets ect. 
I could not tell from the pictures you posted if your whites had pearl or colored eyes vs bull eye white. You are in a differant time zone. I am retired and have free long distance so can call you any time. I am in midwest time zone. Do some of your white babies sometimes show some red in feathers, but then moult it out after juvenile molt ? Let me know time period to try to call I will.


----------



## Alex1988 (May 19, 2013)

You can call me any time u want ...


----------

